# Fotos vom Nerve AM 7.0 in Acid Green gesucht



## Mad-Marty (7. März 2009)

Hallo,

suche Fotos vom Nerve AM 7.0 in Acid Green.
Die Bilder auf dem schwarzen hintergrund bei canyon.de sind leider nicht besonders schön ;-)

Ich denke das sieht in echt schöner aus *hoff*.

Danke fürs linken/hochladen.


----------



## thto (7. März 2009)

denke das müßte die farbe sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (7. März 2009)

in Natura sieht die richtig geilo aus oO müsste man sich wohl echt vor ort reinziehen ums zu beurteilen ...


----------



## sundawn77 (8. März 2009)

Geil Geil...Bitte mehr davon!!!

Aber bekomme meins ja auch diese Woche


----------



## Taunus (8. März 2009)

Bitte schön!


----------



## Mad-Marty (8. März 2009)

Taunus schrieb:


> Bitte schön!



Danke
  



Und zufrieden damit?


----------



## Taunus (8. März 2009)

Mad-Marty schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar! Hab mein AM 8.0 in schwarz gestern abgeholt. Leider konnte ich es noch nicht im Wald und im Feld testen. Bin bisher nur ein paar Minuten auf der Straße damit gefahren. Aber der erste Eindruck......OBERGEIL! Perfekt aufgebaut,alles so wie es ein soll.


----------



## CroCop (13. März 2009)

Können die Leute die ihren AcidGreen schon haben bitte paar Fotos hier rein stellen???? 
Ich würde mir gerne noch einige Fotos anschauen um die Wartezeit auf meinen zu verkürzen


----------



## Unruheherdt (13. März 2009)

Meins sollte heute oder morgen da sein...

Werde dann ausführliche Fotos der Auspackzeremonie hier posten!

Versprochen


----------



## CroCop (13. März 2009)

@Unruheherdt,

supi, freue mich schon


----------



## thaz (13. März 2009)

@sundawn77:
Hast du deins jetzt schon abgeholt? Wenn ja, bitte bitte Fotos machen 

Die Farbe scheint ja ein echter Knaller zu sein, vielleicht schlage ich da auch zu. In XL ist es sogar recht schnell verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaz (17. März 2009)

Kommt schon, Mädels - irgendwer wird doch hier schon sein AM in Acid Green in Empfang genommen haben?

Lasst uns nicht so hängen!


----------



## Presi2k (19. März 2009)

Am Freitag hol ich meins und dann post ich ma en paar =)
Finde die Farbe einfach pervers, freu mich schon drauf wie es in natura aussieht


----------



## Flygye (19. März 2009)

endlich, nach dem Leiden so lange zu warten, gestern rang die Tür des Hauses Post CTT.


----------



## xc9 (19. März 2009)

bitte bitte bitte mehr bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schulle (19. März 2009)

Bei dem Bild krieg ich voll ne Haarlatte. Super Optik, echt der Hammer.

@xc9
sag mal hattest du beim !-tippen eine O-Kette?


----------



## fone (19. März 2009)

wow, sieht klasse aus!

oh! oh!: edith hätte gerne nächstes jahr die wippe etwas filigraner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CroCop (19. März 2009)

Oh mann, das sieht ja sooooooooo Hammermäßig aus.

Ich kann es kaum erwarten meinen endlich zu bekommen. (muss mich aber bis Juli gedulden)


Bitte, bitte noch mehr Fotos......


----------



## thaz (19. März 2009)

CroCop schrieb:


> Oh mann, das sieht ja sooooooooo Hammermäßig aus.
> 
> Ich kann es kaum erwarten meinen endlich zu bekommen. (muss mich aber bis Juli gedulden)
> 
> ...



In welcher Größe hast du deines denn bestellt? Laut Shop soll ja zumindest XL relativ schnell verfügbar sein.


----------



## Starkbier (19. März 2009)

sieht stark nach M aus aber ohne gewähr


----------



## CroCop (19. März 2009)

Ich habe den in "M" bestellt. Bin mit 178cm leider etwas zu kurz für den XL und muss mich somit auf die ewig lange Wartezeit einstellen


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (19. März 2009)

Weil wir grad schon n paar Fotos da haben:
Ist das mit dem Loch am Tretlager für den Wasserauslauf noch aktuell, oder ist das jetzt standartmäßig drin?

Kann mal einer den Tretlagerbereich von unten fotografieren.


----------



## chrisNOM (20. März 2009)

vlt noch jem eins in weiß für mich?


----------



## Presi2k (21. März 2009)

SInd sogar mehrere Löcher unten drin!

gruß


----------



## Unruheherdt (21. März 2009)

Servus,

hier ein paar Bilder  für Euch:


----------



## Starkbier (22. März 2009)

hast du die talas auf den bildern abgesenkt? sieht so 100mm-mäßig aus^^


----------



## Unruheherdt (22. März 2009)

Yep...die Bilder sind direkt nach nem längeren Aufstieg entstanden.

Dafür hatte ich sie abgesenkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starkbier (22. März 2009)

läuft gut dein schmuckstück?


----------



## burni87 (22. März 2009)

chrisNOM schrieb:


> vlt noch jem eins in weiß für mich?




auf der homepage gibts 2 videos über das nerve, da sieht man es einmal relativ gut in weiß und einmal in schwarz

hier, unten links klicken 
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/nerve-am.html
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/nerve-am.html?WYSESSID=qbBZCvSUuai3WgrqjGRP9SZ44b


----------



## Martina H. (22. März 2009)

Hallo,

@unruheherd:

Welche Größe hat dein Schmuckstück? Kannst Du bitte mal die Überstandshöhe messen (bitte da, wo man wirklich steht)?

Danke


----------



## sundawn77 (22. März 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> @sundawn77:
> Hast du deins jetzt schon abgeholt? Wenn ja, bitte bitte Fotos machen
> 
> Die Farbe scheint ja ein echter Knaller zu sein, vielleicht schlage ich da auch zu. In XL ist es sogar recht schnell verfügbar.



Hi Thaz...
sorry, für die späte Antwort.
Hab das Bike und es fährt sich genauso geil wie es aussieht.
Leider habe ich es noch nicht geschafft Fotos zu machen.
Das hole ich aber nach, versprochen


----------



## thaz (23. März 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hi Thaz...
> sorry, für die späte Antwort.
> Hab das Bike und es fährt sich genauso geil wie es aussieht.
> Leider habe ich es noch nicht geschafft Fotos zu machen.
> Das hole ich aber nach, versprochen



Kein Problem 
Bei mir hat sich der Kauf ohnehin ein paar Wochen nach hinten verschoben, nachdem letzte Woche leider mein PC den Geist aufgegeben hat...die Investition ist jetzt erstmal wichtiger.

Aber immer schön fleißig Bilder posten, das hält uns Wartende bei der Stange


----------



## _Wheelie_ (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,
hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Spielzeug 






















Kann das Bike nur Empfehlen, macht richtig laune.


----------



## Starkbier (3. Mai 2009)

kein mensch will hier mehr bilder sehen, weil keiner ein bike bekommt 

man neid pur..herzlichen glückwunsch zu dem geilen teil


----------



## thaz (4. Mai 2009)

@Wheelie:

Sehr sehr geil, ich freu mich schon tierisch auf das Teil 

Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Kettenstrebenschutz mehr gratis beigelegt?


----------



## Harzberti (5. Mai 2009)

Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Kettenstrebenschutz mehr gratis beigelegt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sind noch in der Näherei im fernen Osten. 

Grüßle Arnold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Wheelie_ (5. Mai 2009)

@Harzberti
Ja das habe ich mich auch gefragt habe schon Lackabplatzer an der Kettenstrebe.
Danach habe ich provisorisch einen alten Schlauch mit Kabelbindern drum rum gemacht. Bei der Tour hat die Konstruktion sich aber vorne gelöst und ich habe alles hinten zusammengeknotet (Schwarzes Etwas auf den Bildern).
Werde mir jetzt was Gescheites kaufen.


----------



## Cortezsi (6. Mai 2009)

_Wheelie_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Spielzeug
> Kann das Bike nur Empfehlen, macht richtig laune.



Glückwunsch, schönes Rad!
Aber mach es bitte an der Sattelstütze und nicht am Oberrohr im Montageständer fest - das Oberrohr dankt es Dir.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (9. Mai 2009)

Tolles Bike, was für nen durchmesser hat den die Sattelstütze? konnte bei Canyon nix finden:


----------



## _Wheelie_ (9. Mai 2009)

redwood schrieb:


> Tolles Bike, was für nen durchmesser hat den die Sattelstütze? konnte bei Canyon nix finden:


 
Hi,
habe sie gerade mal gemessen komme auf 31 mm.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (9. Mai 2009)

Moin,moin, super, danke( aber is doch ne Syntace, da steht doch das Maß drauf, oder)?
hab mir das 6.0 bestellt und hab noch ne Carbonstütze in 31,6 übrig, die würde ich dann tauschen wenn sie passt

gruß


----------



## mountainjoe (19. Mai 2009)

Gibts zu dem Grün eigentlich auch eine RAL Nummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skoon (6. April 2010)

mountainjoe schrieb:


> Gibts zu dem Grün eigentlich auch eine RAL Nummer?



muß es eigentlich geben. Ich habe ein Rennrad damit gesehen. Ich such die Nummer auch schon, da ich mich verschaut habe. So einen Rennradrahmen in der Farbei brauch ich unbedingt.

kann jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Groudon (6. April 2010)

Fragt doch mal bei Canyon an!

Bei manchen Herstellern gibt es aber kein RAL-Code, da die Dinger im Osten gefertigt und gespritzt werden und die unter umständen andere Farb-Definitionen oder sowas haben (so z.B. beim SID-Blue von Cube's Reaction und der RS SID WC 2009)


----------



## alibabashack (7. April 2010)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich keinen Kettenstrebenschutz mehr gratis beigelegt?



Gute Frage! ist das so? Ich hab mit meinem Bike einen mitbestellt und im Paket lagen 2 Stück. Allerdings an verschiedenen Stellen und verschiedenen Tüten-Typen. Haben die jetzt aus meinem einen mitbestellten zwei gemacht oder bekommt man doch einen dazu?


----------



## Stuat. (7. April 2010)

Also ich hab einen dazu bekommen gratis, der war auch schon am bike dran. Hab auch ein Nerve 7.0 in acid green bestellt.


----------



## alibabashack (7. April 2010)

Verdammt .. sinnlos Geld ausgegeben  naja brauchen sich ja auch auf die Dinger.


----------



## CleanSweep (8. April 2010)

Ich hatte auch einen beiligen, war aber noch nicht am Bike dran.

Mal zwei, mal einer, mal gar keiner - so ganz einheitlich scheint das auch nicht zu sein. Evtl. einfach mal Service anrufen und fragen, ob man euch vielleicht gratis einen nachschicken könnte...


----------



## Julian0o (11. April 2010)

Da hier nach nem weißen AM gefragt wurde. Hier ein Weißes und ein Schwarzes


----------

